# 190 Visa for ICT Support Engineer - 263212



## davidviv (Sep 25, 2015)

*Subclass 190 - ICT Support Engineer - 263212*

Hi All,

Kindly use this thread to track the application process for ICT Support Engineer - 263212.

People who have already received invitations kindly update this thread with your feedback.

Thanks in Advance. 
Dave :juggle:


----------



## davidviv (Sep 25, 2015)

I am new. Can somebody provide me information about states which can provide State sponsorship for ICT Support Engineer (263212 )


----------



## davidviv (Sep 25, 2015)

*EOI Submitted*

Anybody submitted EOI for above Job code?


----------



## pawanharsh (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes.. I have submitted EOI for 263212 in July, but the occupation code is open only in SA with special condition which requires 85 points , so waiting .


----------



## naji.kassem (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone has an idea on the history of this job code ?

for example to estimate expectations, approximate waiting time !! 

I haven't applied yet, still at the very beginning and would like to decide which path to go for

am pretty sure my assessment is gonna end up on code 263212 ICT Support Engineer

but what is the point if no nominations are open/available !! :confused2:

Thanks for having this topic opened, you dont feel like you are on ur own with this confusion !!


----------



## pawanharsh (Jul 22, 2015)

I checked for last 2-3 years of trend and its gets available for only two states ACT and SA(for very limited time). However this this year it didn't open in ACT(list got updated in Aug'15). In SA, it was opened for very short time(less than week in july'15) and it moved to special condition. So in a nutshell, don't go for 263212 if you have any other option. Otherwise you will stuck like me . 

I don't see this job code to open till next July as planning quota is over for this year for 212 code in SA. 

Hope this may help.


----------



## naji.kassem (Sep 30, 2015)

What other options do we have in this case ?! Anyone has ideas, suggestions ?! 

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## aajoshi2012 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am new on expatforum and same goes with me. I did my skill assessment in 2014 and still waiting for state sponsorship. Everything is completed from my side including IELTS but still waiting for opportunity and waiting...

Here is a query my assessment is going to expire soon, so is it possible to change the job code other than 263212 and do the reassessment. Does anyone have any experience about this. I mean can this work or there are any cons which I or anyone should consider before giving a second thought.


----------



## kalpesh07121987 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have also submitted EOI with 60 points for Subclass 190 visa for 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) 
on 14th July 2015 and i am still waiting for it to Open as currently it is under Special conditions.

Can any one tell me when the occupation will be available ?

What about past trends of this occupation ?

Regards,
Kalpesh.


----------



## kalpesh07121987 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi , 
Did any one got invitation for 263212 profile.

Regards,
Kalpesh.


----------



## rsampathirao (Feb 7, 2016)

This is really a tough time and losing interest in going for australia. I have applied twice for ACS and got the same skill set. I completely lost the hope for having 263212 skill set.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

OMG , I am in the same boat , i thinks Aussie Dreams are shattered now ...waste of time and money


----------



## kalpesh07121987 (Jan 28, 2016)

pawanharsh said:


> I checked for last 2-3 years of trend and its gets available for only two states ACT and SA(for very limited time). However this this year it didn't open in ACT(list got updated in Aug'15). In SA, it was opened for very short time(less than week in july'15) and it moved to special condition. So in a nutshell, don't go for 263212 if you have any other option. Otherwise you will stuck like me .
> 
> I don't see this job code to open till next July as planning quota is over for this year for 212 code in SA.
> 
> Hope this may help.


Hi pawanharsh,

By any chance, do you know how many seats are there for 263212 profile in SA ?

I have also submitted EOI in July 2015 but no reply.

I am now planning for a new skill assessment as Software Engg.

Regards


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

So...Did you go ahead with ICT support Engineer for EOI?


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

Bullet, are you also waiting like me? Do you plan to go for SA when it opens on July 4?


------------------------------------------------
NSW 190 Stream 2 | 263212
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI NSW: 09-05-16

Points-
Age: 25
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
English: 20
NSW SS: 5
Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Hey...I shall wait till 4th July and see if i can put in for SA as well. I think things will change for our occupation unlike past. What say ??


----------



## nikhilk (Jan 10, 2017)

*NSW nomination for ICT support Engineer*

Hi,
I have submitted an EOI on 17/12/2016 for 190 under ICT support engineer in NSW for now , ACS assessment is positive for this occupation. Below is the breakup of points in skillselect.
Age – 30
Education – 15
S-SP – 5
Work exp – 5(will be 10 in Aug 2017)
English – 10
Total – 65(will be 70 in Aug 2017)
What is your suggestion regarding this job occupation based on the current trend of invitation for this job occupation ? Shall I wait for the
exp points to increase or shall I attempt the English exam again? Or is there a chance the points decrease to 65 for this job occupation?
I have all the required proofs for the above claims made.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

nikhilk said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted an EOI on 17/12/2016 for 190 under ICT support engineer in NSW for now , ACS assessment is positive for this occupation. Below is the breakup of points in skillselect.
> Age – 30
> Education – 15
> ...


You stand a good chance of getting invite. Hope for the best.


----------



## Aakyl4ever (Jan 13, 2017)

I have 70 points and submitted 3 EOI to different states no invitations for nearly 1 year 
Has anyone succeeded with this job code (263212) ?

Visit my thread please ( I cannot post link here) - give me your feedback.
Thank you !


----------



## Aakyl4ever (Jan 13, 2017)

My skill assessment expired in late 2016 and now I am trying with re-newed skills assessment for the same job code. I don't know if we can do a skill assessment for a different job role. 263212 seems to have very rare chances opening up. 






aajoshi2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new on expatforum and same goes with me. I did my skill assessment in 2014 and still waiting for state sponsorship. Everything is completed from my side including IELTS but still waiting for opportunity and waiting...
> 
> Here is a query my assessment is going to expire soon, so is it possible to change the job code other than 263212 and do the reassessment. Does anyone have any experience about this. I mean can this work or there are any cons which I or anyone should consider before giving a second thought.


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am not sure if there already exists a similar thread regarding ICT Support Engg for 190 visa (State Sponsorship Visa), as I am new to the forum.

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment under ICT Support Engineer and got positive feedback.

Now I want to know the chances of getting an invite with 60 points for this ANZSCO code.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
PTE : 10 points
SS : 5 points

I would need some insights of getting the Visa grant processed under this code.


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

surajbokka said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi

I got 190 visa with 70 points. All the best for your visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kartheish (Aug 24, 2016)

surajbokka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if there already exists a similar thread regarding ICT Support Engg for 190 visa (State Sponsorship Visa), as I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


You might probably want to increase your PTE scores. The chances are slim to none for 55+5. Good luck.


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

What is the timeframe for ICT Support Engineer - 190 visa (State Sponsorship Visa) to be nominated.

I will be applying for EOI in few days - with (65+ 5)

Any Idea approximately how much it takes for the process from EOI to Nomination
and till the invitation.


Regards,


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

*ICT Support Engineer*



allwyn said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> What is the timeframe for ICT Support Engineer - 190 visa (State Sponsorship Visa) to be nominated.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I received an invite from SA within 30 days of EOI. All the best


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Little older thread. Has anyone received any invite recently for ICT Support Engineer for 190?


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hi Friends

Could someone please let me know if ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER role available for 189 / 190 Visa Subclass in the recently updated list of SOL??


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer); 
263212 (ICT Support Engineer)

which one is better?


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi All - 

I am through with ACS assessment for ICT Support Engineer(263212) and filing EOI for NSW under 190 Visa. What are the possibilities of getting an invite for this year for this occupation? Any thoughts?
Here's my points breakdown: 
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Work Experience - 0 
State Sponsorship - 5
English Language - 10
Listening: 80
Reading: 82
Speaking : 90
Writing: 78.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi All - 

I am about to file my EOI for ICT Support Engineer under subclass 190(55+5). What are the chances of getting an invite for NSW? 

Points Break down: 
Qualification: 15
Age:30
SS:5
Work Experience:0 
English Language: 10( S:90, L:80, R:82, W:78)

Thank you!
Jeff


----------



## Bullet2424 (May 11, 2016)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I am about to file my EOI for ICT Support Engineer under subclass 190(55+5). What are the chances of getting an invite for NSW?
> 
> ...




It took 5 months for me last year to receive an invite from NSW with 70 points. 

You might want to increase your english score. 

All the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

surajbokka said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if there already exists a similar thread regarding ICT Support Engg for 190 visa (State Sponsorship Visa), as I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


I am in the same situation. Planning to lodge an EOI for NSW this week.


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> I am in the same situation. Planning to lodge an EOI for NSW this week.


Hi Jeffrey,

Have you increased your score or are you planning to apply with 60 points itself?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

surajbokka said:


> Hi Jeffrey,
> 
> Have you increased your score or are you planning to apply with 60 points itself?
> 
> ...


I went ahead with 60 points. I lodged EOI for NSW this evening.


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> I went ahead with 60 points. I lodged EOI for NSW this evening.


Hi bro,

Just wanted to know dew things regarding your EOI for ICT support engineer.

Did you apply with an offer letter?
Is NSW taking nominations from this job code?

I'm just curious because I'm kinda stuck in between to apply for it or to get assessed with a different job code.

Your insights would be helpful.

Regards,
Suraj. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrutig288 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi , I am a newbie here and have a question : 263212 job code isn't open for NSW, still it can be applied while filing EOI?


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

surajbokka said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Just wanted to know dew things regarding your EOI for ICT support engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi Suraj, 

I do not have a job offer in hand. I was told by my agent that NSW has accepted ICT support engineers in the recent few months, and this occupation is only open for NSW as of right now. 

Let me know what you are planning to do. I will wait till January hoping to see an invite if not, then appear for the PTE Exam once again to score 20 points.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

shrutig288 said:


> Hi , I am a newbie here and have a question : 263212 job code isn't open for NSW, still it can be applied while filing EOI?


Shruti, 

Are you lodging the application on your own or through an agent?


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Hi Suraj,
> 
> I do not have a job offer in hand. I was told by my agent that NSW has accepted ICT support engineers in the recent few months, and this occupation is only open for NSW as of right now.
> 
> Let me know what you are planning to do. I will wait till January hoping to see an invite if not, then appear for the PTE Exam once again to score 20 points.


Thanks for the update!!

Im planning to increase my pte score and lodge the application.

Do let me know if you see any progress in your application. Any update would be helpful.

Thank you.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

surajbokka said:


> Thanks for the update!!
> 
> Im planning to increase my pte score and lodge the application.
> 
> ...


Hi Suraj - 

Yeah, I will let you know if an invite comes my way.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

shrutig288 said:


> Hi , I am a newbie here and have a question : 263212 job code isn't open for NSW, still it can be applied while filing EOI?


Shruti - 

How did you find out that 263212 is not open for NSW? can you post the link where I can check this info please? Thanks.


----------



## Sravya22 (Dec 19, 2017)

Not yet, waiting..


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points 
PTE : Yet to appear 
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa). 

Can I still apply for EOI even without appearing for PTE?

Would 10 points in PTE be sufficient to lodge the EOI or should I aim for 20 points for better chance of getting ITA ?

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code?

When was the last ITA happened for this job code? 

Many say that offshore applicants get only 489 Visa subclass only not 190 visa subclass as 190 is given to persons who are already in Onshore or whose relative are living there. is that true?

Is there any specific time or month that we need to submit our EOI? 

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards, 
Shanker


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : Yet to appear
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa).

Can I still apply for EOI even without appearing for PTE?

Would 10 points in PTE be sufficient to lodge the EOI or should I aim for 20 points for better chance of getting ITA ?

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code?

When was the last ITA happened for this job code?

Many say that offshore applicants get only 489 Visa subclass only not 190 visa subclass as 190 is given to persons who are already in Onshore or whose relative are living there. is that true?

Is there any specific time or month that we need to submit our EOI?

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## Sravya22 (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello Friend,
PTE is mandatory to lodge EOI, you can lodge it when you are ready with PTE score. 10 in PTE should be good for EOI, but try to get 20 in PTE which will help you to get invite sooner.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> OMG , I am in the same boat , i thinks Aussie Dreams are shattered now ...waste of time and money


I take my word back, as I am happily settled in Australia now


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Sravya22 said:


> Hello Friend,
> PTE is mandatory to lodge EOI, you can lodge it when you are ready with PTE score. 10 in PTE should be good for EOI, but try to get 20 in PTE which will help you to get invite sooner.


Maximum the score puts you in a better situation.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Shankappu1986 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .
> 
> ...


please find my reply inline


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Shankar - 

See the answers listed below: 



Shankappu1986 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .
> 
> ...


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Hi Shankar -
> 
> See the answers listed below:


could you let me know what is vetassess ?
what has to be done in vetassess assessment ?
please let me know the procedure for the same


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shankappu1986 said:


> could you let me know what is vetassess ?
> what has to be done in vetassess assessment ?
> please let me know the procedure for the same


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Go through this post and all the links relevant to you carefully 
Spend some time in doing your own research 

After going through the entire links, you still have any specific doubt, post on the forum and I am sure someone will help you out

There are threads which specifically deal with Vetassess cases and if you post on that directly instead of posting on random threads, you will get a much better response 

Cheers


----------



## shrutig288 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Shruti -
> 
> How did you find out that 263212 is not open for NSW? can you post the link where I can check this info please? Thanks.



I'll be applying on my own. I was referring to the "NSW SOL list for 2017-18". Not able to post links coz I'm a newbie but a google search with keywords will show the list in top results.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Shruti -
> 
> How did you find out that 263212 is not open for NSW? can you post the link where I can check this info please? Thanks.


Here you go

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf

Cheers


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Are we saying that the changes are slip for ICT support engineer occupation? What do you guys suggest here?


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys - 

Did anyone get the invite for ICT support occupation in Jan 2018? Thanks.


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf
> 
> Cheers


I don't find ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212 in this PDF so what does that mean guys???


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Guys, 

Anyone got the invite in Jan 2018 for ICT support Engineers from NSW?


----------



## ashutosh.rn (Dec 15, 2016)

ICT support engg is not open for any state apart from Tasmania that too only if you have a job offer from employer in Tasmania matching relevant code...So DO NOT apply for this code..its a waste of money..


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone received invites for ICT support engineer in 2018?


----------



## Sravya22 (Dec 19, 2017)

Not that I am aware of..


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Skilled nominated - Subclass 190 - 263212 ICT Support Engineer - Please advise!*

Hello everyone!

Could you please help me to understand what are my chances for the ANZSCO# 263212 “ICT Support Engineer” with total points of 65 +5 state nomination to get invited by any state (Option selected in EOI) and how long do you think is the waiting time.

I really appreciate your response. Thanks


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Fellows, Anybody has an idea please share it. I am really seeking answers.

Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

kanish2018 said:


> Fellows, Anybody has an idea please share it. I am really seeking answers.
> 
> Appreciate it a lot.


Have you got your skills assessed and language skills scored? If yes, then I believe you will get 80 points going by what you say.


----------



## kanish2018 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Have you got your skills assessed and language skills scored? If yes, then I believe you will get 80 points going by what you say.



Hello Hazzz, 
Thanks for your response, yes my total points 65 along with PTE and years of experience plus 5 for state nomination if invited. So my assessment was positive and EOI submitted with total of 70 points including SS and the option of select which state can nominate you checked for all. What are my chances now? What do you think?


----------



## hida_berserker (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi,

ICT Support Engineer here with 75 points (8.0 in IELTS). I am about to submit my EOI (for SA) but have hesitations

Do you know if recently, NSW or SA will likely give the ITA, regarding submitted EOI's for 190 (75 points) or 489 (I don't know my points with 489 yet) ? I prefer to submit 190 of course but if 489 is more recommended for me then can I still go for 489 I guess?
Otherwise if NSW or SA are closed for ICT Support Engineers, then which states should I use for my EOI? I have no specific preference if I'm not good for the NSW or SA.

Last year I think I was OK and qualified for SA, but not sure this year. 

Does SkillSelect accept multiple EOI submissions (using the same or different skillselect accounts) ?

Sorry for my English I only had 3 hours sleep last night. 

Thanks
Francis


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

*ITA for 263212*

Is the situation any better in April 2018. I just went through invitations in Mar'18. There are lot of invitations for 75 pointers in the 2611 group - ICT Business and System Analysts. I don't think this group includes 263212 - ICT Support Engineer. My consultant tells me it is a part of the group which I don't believe. Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa).

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code in the current trend ?

In my ACS results only of the experience was mentioned as *-*Not Professional ICT Level Experience. So while filing the EOI should say that this work experience is not related to my job code or shall I still claim points for the same by clicking yes. As this increases my point to 75 if I say yes.

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm really in need of some help and advise from you all .

I have applied for ACS Skill Assessment and got my Skill assessed as ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.

EOI -
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
SS : 5 points

I am sure that ICT Support Engineer is a STSOL under 190 visa subclass or 489 visa subclass (State Sponsorship Visa).

What are chances of getting ITA under this job code in the current trend ?

In my ACS results only of the experience was mentioned as *-*Not Professional ICT Level Experience. So while filing the EOI should say that this work experience is not related to my job code or shall I still claim points for the same by clicking yes. As this increases my point to 75 if I say yes.

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.

Regards,
Shanker


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hi friends

I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite.

Regards,

Shanker Kumar


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Hi friends

I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.

Please let me the turn around time for this to get points . My job code is ICT SUPPORT ENGINEER 263212.
I have scored proficient plus score in PTE Academic with a overall score of 74.

Please let me know my chances for getting an invite.

Regards,

Shanker Kumar


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am also an 263212 . It seems that no one wants it. Then I wonder why they have this code


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Is there any hope for ICT Support Engineer in Stream2 in July 2018?
My current standing is-
ANZSCO - 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
Score - 75 (Age 38 years, PTE 20 points, Experience 15)
State nomination - 5 
EOI submitted NSW - 21st June 2018.

This might seem a very basic question but, does anyone with this job code have a realistic chance for an NSW invite? 
Similarly, what are the chances for Victoria invite? Or SA? 
Is it true that NSW invites candidates with high scores irrespective of the job code?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Is there any hope for ICT Support Engineer in Stream2 in July 2018?
> My current standing is-
> ANZSCO - 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
> Score - 75 (Age 38 years, PTE 20 points, Experience 15)
> ...


with your points I think you should apply nsw track 2 eoi.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

indman100 said:


> with your points I think you should apply nsw track 2 eoi.


Thanks for the response. Is there a different procedure to apply for NSW Stream2? I have just done a basic application to NSW via Skill Select.


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Thanks for the response. Is there a different procedure to apply for NSW Stream2? I have just done a basic application to NSW via Skill Select.


Sorry, I don't know about that. I am going thru an agent who is doing all the paperwork.

Also, can you apply as an ICT support engineer to NSW?? I did not find it under their SOL?


----------



## Shankappu1986 (May 1, 2017)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> I am in the same situation. Planning to lodge an EOI for NSW this week.


Any idea what would be the waiting chances for ICT Support Engineer 263212 for this financial year 2018-19

EOI - NSW
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Work Experience : 10 points
PTE : 10 points
State Nomination : 5 points

Total: 70 Points

I would gladly appreciate your help and support on this friends.


----------



## lewi.1985 (Jul 28, 2018)

*263212 (190 visa)*



davidviv said:


> Anybody submitted EOI for above Job code?


Hi,

I have submitted my EOI since January 2018 (when I had 60 points), however, in April I lost 5 points. 
So I took the English exam again to gain the 10 extra points, and I have updated my EOI beginning of July 2018 to have 65 points in total.

I'm still waiting though... 

As per what I read, this code 263212 isn't a lucky code unless you have very high points :confused2: ... I hope I am wrong though

Regards

Lewi

My current total score (65)
ANZSCO: 263212 (ICT Support Engineer)
Age: 25 points
PTE 10 points
Work Experience: 10 points
Education : 15 points 
State nomination - 5 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Shankappu1986 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have filed my EOI under 190 for any state nomination with a total points of 70.
> 
> ...


I think if you increase PTE to 80+ you will have good chance with NSW...


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Shankappu1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends
> ...


I have 75 points with superior English under this anzsco. Any chance of NSW invite?


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone please?


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

kanish2018 said:


> Hello Hazzz,
> Thanks for your response, yes my total points 65 along with PTE and years of experience plus 5 for state nomination if invited. So my assessment was positive and EOI submitted with total of 70 points including SS and the option of select which state can nominate you checked for all. What are my chances now? What do you think?


Hi,

Have you receive the Invite?
I am also in same situation and worrying now?

Thanks,


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Pals,

I have ACS +ve result for ANZSCO 263212.
However, i recently found on one link that this ANZSCO are not eligible for Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent) Visa.
Is that correct?

Below are my details:
ANZSCO 263212
PTE 70 points (1st Attempt)
EOI: 31.07.2018 

Please advise if above details about this ANZSCO code is correct or what does it mean?

Has anyone received invites for ICT support engineer ANZSCO code 263212 in 2018?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I have ACS +ve result for ANZSCO 263212.
> However, i recently found on one link that this ANZSCO are not eligible for Subclass 189 (Skilled Independent) Visa.
> ...


You are not eligible under 189

What else you are eligible for, you can check here

https://deltaimmigration.com.au/ICT-Support-Engineer/263212.htm

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are not eligible under 189
> 
> What else you are eligible for, you can check here
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Thanks for your response and clearing my doubts.

I am new to the forum and did not have enough knowledge about pro-rata and non pro-rata candidates.
Could you please shed some light on this and also let me know my application falls under which category?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your response and clearing my doubts.
> 
> I am new to the forum and did not have enough knowledge about pro-rata and non pro-rata candidates.
> ...


Pro rata and non pro rata affects only those under 189

2211	Accountants	80	3/02/2018 4:13 PM
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	80	13/02/2018 4:25 PM
2334	Electronics Engineer	75	12/06/2018 10:35 PM
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers	75	12/04/2018 8:49 PM
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	75	12/04/2018 3:22 PM
2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	75	26/02/2018 12:06 AM
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	75	5/04/2018 4:27 PM
2631	Computer Network Professionals	75	1/05/2018 9:49 AM


These are the pro rata occupations 

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Pro rata and non pro rata affects only those under 189
> 
> As your job code is not under 189, this information is useless for you
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Can i re-apply with ACS for another Job Code?
Are both the applications will be valid?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> Can i re-apply with ACS for another Job Code?
> Are both the applications will be valid?
> Thanks


If ACS gives you a positive assessment, you can apply under both codes simultaneously 

But whether, you will be eligible to get a positive assessment under any other Anzsco code, you will know better

Cheers


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If ACS gives you a positive assessment, you can apply under both codes simultaneously
> 
> But whether, you will be eligible to get a positive assessment under any other Anzsco code, you will know better
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Initially I have applied with 261311 but ACS replied back with recommendation for 263212 so i have accepted their recommendation.
ACS result was positive on 23/03/2018 for 263212.
However, now i have done some analysis for this ANZSCO code and came to know that the options are very less for this code.
Could you please suggest me on this?
Should i go for the ACS application with another ANZSCO code?
What are the chances for getting ITA with this code?
Please guide.
Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> Initially I have applied with 261311 but ACS replied back with recommendation for 263212 so i have accepted their recommendation.
> ACS result was positive on 23/03/2018 for 263212.
> However, now i have done some analysis for this ANZSCO code and came to know that the options are very less for this code.
> ...


Unless you tweak the RNR to reflect more on 261311, I would not bet on getting a positive assessment from ACS again

Whether your companies are ready to revise your RNR in the reference letters accordingly but truthfully, you only can know

Cheers


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your response and clearing my doubts.
> 
> I am new to the forum and did not have enough knowledge about pro-rata and non pro-rata candidates.
> ...


In the same boat. Applied for ICT Support Engineer 263212 at the behest of my agent to claim maximum points which I did. Have 80 without Spouse SS points. Even with 85 it seems Stream2 wont get any invites this year. Just bad timing I guess.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> In the same boat. Applied for ICT Support Engineer 263212 at the behest of my agent to claim maximum points which I did. Have 80 without Spouse SS points. Even with 85 it seems Stream2 wont get any invites this year. Just bad timing I guess.


Hi,
You have already good score and still waiting for ITA with this ANZSCO code. So i am loosing hope now under this code.
For how long you are waiting for the invite?


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Unless you tweak the RNR to reflect more on 261311, I would not bet on getting a positive assessment from ACS again
> 
> Whether your companies are ready to revise your RNR in the reference letters accordingly but truthfully, you only can know
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

2611 group - ICT Business and System Analysts, is this group also includes 263212 - ICT Support Engineer?
Thanks.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Submitted EOI on 21st June 2018 for NSW and on 7th July for Vic both under 190. Not waiting for long but they keep changing the rules.


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Submitted EOI on 21st June 2018 for NSW and on 7th July for Vic both under 190. Not waiting for long but they keep changing the rules.


Hi,

Have you received the ITA?

I have checked this ANZSCO code is not in the occupation list of VIC and NSW; it is only under QLD.

Can we apply any code for any state irrespective of there availability?

Thanks,
Vaibhav Goel


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2611 group - ICT Business and System Analysts, is this group also includes 263212 - ICT Support Engineer?
> Thanks.


no.


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you received the ITA?
> 
> ...


I know its on neither list. I was completely dependent on NSW Stream2. They changed the rules in July. My consultant told me they send invitations to high-scoring candidates. Doesn't look right. Queensland too if they invite, I think its only under special conditions. They require job offer. I am considering ACS assessment again with 261112. That is on priority lists for both 189 and 190.
I am not expecting an ITA in the current situation


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> I know its on neither list. I was completely dependent on NSW Stream2. They changed the rules in July. My consultant told me they send invitations to high-scoring candidates. Doesn't look right. Queensland too if they invite, I think its only under special conditions. They require job offer. I am considering ACS assessment again with 261112. That is on priority lists for both 189 and 190.
> I am not expecting an ITA in the current situation


Hi,

Yeah even I am also thinking about ACS re-assessment with other ANZSCO code.
11th July results were officially announced yesterday see below link:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx

It looks like there is no hope for an ITA with 263212, also this is non pro-rata code and no one can predict the estimates for 190 class.

Not sure why ACS recommended it if there are very limited chances


----------



## vaibhav.dmg (Jul 30, 2018)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah even I am also thinking about ACS re-assessment with other ANZSCO code.
> 11th July results were officially announced yesterday see below link:
> ...


Further more on this..as per the below link:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-3

There is no details for ANZSCO code 2632..nothing about ceiling and invites


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Guys - 

What's the take on this ANZSCO code( 263212). I am on 65 points in total including SS. I am planning on appearing for PTE again to score more 10 points. Do we still stand a chance if i get those additional 10 points or what are the other options to explore? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Guys - 

I am thinking of getting the ACS reassessed for a relevant occupation. Since i also have networking experience, I considered to apply for Computer Network and systems Engineer - 263111. What's your take on this? Do you think ACS will accept it?


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Hi Guys -
> 
> I am thinking of getting the ACS reassessed for a relevant occupation. Since i also have networking experience, I considered to apply for Computer Network and systems Engineer - 263111. What's your take on this? Do you think ACS will accept it?



You might need to explain convincingly to ACS that your experience is more relevant to 263111 and not to 263212. If they are ok with it, you can get it reassessed. Needless to say you will have to get the RnRs again or tweak them to reflect the occupation description. You stand a better chance with 263111 than 263212 anytime.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> You might need to explain convincingly to ACS that your experience is more relevant to 263111 and not to 263212. If they are ok with it, you can get it reassessed. Needless to say you will have to get the RnRs again or tweak them to reflect the occupation description. You stand a better chance with 263111 than 263212 anytime.


Thank you keyurdesai20! 

I going to work on RNRs and the little tweaking that is needed. I'll keep you guys informed of the status. Have you decided to stick with the same ICT support engineer or what's your plans?

- Jeff


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jeffreykeyes said:


> Thank you keyurdesai20!
> 
> I going to work on RNRs and the little tweaking that is needed. I'll keep you guys informed of the status. Have you decided to stick with the same ICT support engineer or what's your plans?
> 
> - Jeff


Hi Jeff,

I am still in the hesitation mode! Things are getting tougher even in 489. I know 1 applicant got an invitation a few days back with 263212. So, its not all bad. Just that things are getting very unpredictable. I assume invitations reduce further as we approach Nov-Dec.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

keyurdesai20 said:


> Jeffreykeyes said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you keyurdesai20!
> ...


 Hi keyurdesai20 - congrats pal on getting the invitation from QSD. I’ve seen your case in myimmitracker. So, did you have a job offer in hand?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

*Any updates\ recent invites for ICT Support Engineer?*

Folks,

Any body received an invite under 2632112 ICT Support Engineer?
Is there a Quarterly data dump of sorts for SC 190 like the SC 189?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

vaibhav.dmg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah even I am also thinking about ACS re-assessment with other ANZSCO code.
> 11th July results were officially announced yesterday see below link:
> ...


Vaibhav,

Did you do a reassessment with ACS under a different job code? If yes, how did that go?


----------



## rahul.2019 (Feb 3, 2019)

*IT Engineer -australia*

Im 32 years 1 month old
I hold Bachelor in Engineering in Bioinformatics and has 9 year experience in IT field
My Area of Job includes
Analyze client requirement and inform developers to create feature accordingly and implement the feature once available
understanding the workflow of customer and help them easing the work
install windows server and linux server hardware and software
implement software products 
give training to user 
technical support in fixing issue
database management 
integration to different softwares and machine
project support remote and on site 

which occupation should i choose for australian migration 
system analyst or some thing else


----------



## indman100 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got an invite for 489 from Qld. Just applied. Anyone with any feedback on how Qld is? Is it difficult to get a job in it with a 489?


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

*Deepali*

I suggest not to go with 263212. Slightly change your profile but avoid 263212. Very less opportunities for ANZSCO 263212.


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

Very much difficult to get invite for 263212. My personal suggestion, not to go with this code. Instead slightly change your profile, reassess and apply for different code.
I did the same. I am sharing my own exp. I am not an agent.


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

If you are still waiting for eoi then I suggest to reassess for another code. 263212 is not a good code. This is my opinion. I tried for this code ans after waiting for few months I changed it.
Even people who are reading this forum to look for code, I suggest, avoid 263212.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Anuradha - 

What is the best recommended code as an alternate for 263212? I am looking to get the ACS done for another code/relevant occupation. Thanks. 

- Jeff


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

Code depends on the roles and responsibilities you disclose in your documents. Your current HR must give you that on letterhead. In addition to that, you also have to get letters from previous employers. So what level of change your all HRs agrees, depending on that select code.
263212 is not nominated by NSW and Victoria. QL closed its nomination till July. So very few states are available for this code. So, better not to go with 263212.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Anuradha_G said:


> Code depends on the roles and responsibilities you disclose in your documents. Your current HR must give you that on letterhead. In addition to that, you also have to get letters from previous employers. So what level of change your all HRs agrees, depending on that select code.
> 263212 is not nominated by NSW and Victoria. QL closed its nomination till July. So very few states are available for this code. So, better not to go with 263212.


I have the ACS already assessed for 263212. Now I am going to get the referral letters from the previous companies. So, I am thinking to get it reassessed for Computer and Network professional (263111). I've made the changes in roles and responsibilities in my resume as per 263111. Do you think ACS will approve?


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

"I have the ACS already assessed for 263212. Now I am going to get the referral letters from the previous companies"
This is suspicious. Without letters from previous companies, how did you assess?

As far as reassessment is concern, no problem to reassess for new code. What is your total score after English test?


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Anuradha_G said:


> "I have the ACS already assessed for 263212. Now I am going to get the referral letters from the previous companies"
> This is suspicious. Without letters from previous companies, how did you assess?
> 
> As far as reassessment is concern, no problem to reassess for new code. What is your total score after English test?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

Its very difficult to get invitation for 65 in IT. Try to get 20 in test or go for Canada straight away.


----------



## Jeffreykeyes (Nov 14, 2017)

Anuradha_G said:


> Its very difficult to get invitation for 65 in IT. Try to get 20 in test or go for Canada straight away.


Hmm..The Opulentas guys screwed up my application. I guess there is nothing much we can do about it now. But, thanks for the inputs Anuradha. 

Regards,
Jeffrey Sumedh


----------



## Anuradha_G (Feb 14, 2019)

1. Add few points for another code to your docs. Convince ACS for new profile. Get additional score in English test. Reaply with new code.
2. Try for Canada as it is fastest now a days and also 50% cheaper than Aus VISA.


----------



## Kir0007 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi,

I have got a +ve assessment from ACS as a Computer Network professional. Can someone tell me if I will be able to get a +ve assessment for ICT support Engineer too with these roles and responsibilities?


1. Administering, monitoring and troubleshooting real-time network infrastructure and
systems operation issues related to VMware vSphere, ESXi servers, virtual machines
and disaster recovery solution (SRM).
2. Diagnosing and resolving network issues such as Kernel failures, virtual standard and
distributed switches, VLANs and routing problems on switches.
3. Configuring and tuning the network and security features on network switches like
VLANs, static and dynamic IP routes, firewalls, Access Control Lists etc.
4. Capturing network traces on virtual servers to troubleshoot the network issues such as
node and interface down, link down, link and interface intermittent, packet drops,
latency, network slowness and QOS issues.
5. Configuring kernel ports, virtual network port groups on virtual switches and
LAN/WAN networks in working environments.
6. Installing and upgrading software on vSphere environment including network
switches, virtual servers, vCenter at regular intervals and applying security patches on
all devices to protect them from security threats.
7. Importing SSL (Secure Socket Layer) certificates on VMware vCenter web client and
resolving any related issues.
8. Installing, configuring, monitoring and troubleshooting of virtualized servers, ESXi,
vCenter, backup and disaster recovery solution (SRM), reporting and monitoring
solution (vRops) and VMware’s vPostgress database.
9. Configure and monitor VMware production, development, test and Disaster Recovery
environments and ensure that all components are compatible with each other for
effective data-center operations.
10. Researching and evaluating network performance issues such as slowness, network
lags on virtualized servers using network tools like Wireshark, Network Packet Tracer
etc.
11. Coordinating and assisting VMware administrators to replace, reboot, configure and
test routers, switches, virtualized servers and access points.
12. Research, diagnose, evaluate and monitor virtual network infrastructure to ensure
networks are configured to operate at optimal performance in collaboration with
VMware software defined data-center performance levels.
13. Providing root cause analysis after a careful diagnosis of network and security related
issues and developing proper action plan to avoid such issues in the future.

Sorry for the long list. But I really need assistance.


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Kir0007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got a +ve assessment from ACS as a Computer Network professional. Can someone tell me if I will be able to get a +ve assessment for ICT support Engineer too with these roles and responsibilities?
> 
> ...


Please match these roles from the ACS website for 263212. ACS wouldn't know your technical competency. They match the roles from your letters to their guidelines and approve them. There is no harm in filing an application if you're fine with paying the fees.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Kir0007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got a +ve assessment from ACS as a Computer Network professional. Can someone tell me if I will be able to get a +ve assessment for ICT support Engineer too with these roles and responsibilities?
> 
> ...


Nobody has time to go through all these RnR as nobody here works for ACS and cannot say with 100% confirmation you will get +ve outcome, What if I say yes its good and you submit and you get a rejection?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Anuradha_G said:


> If you are still waiting for eoi then I suggest to reassess for another code. 263212 is not a good code. This is my opinion. I tried for this code ans after waiting for few months I changed it.
> Even people who are reading this forum to look for code, I suggest, avoid 263212.


I wouldn't say good or bad code. This code can be available at any time. I received second stream invite through NSW state sponsorship with 65 points back in 2016. I understand things have changed drastically. I think it is all about luck and patience.


----------



## shahzaib100 (Nov 3, 2015)

Sansu83 said:


> I wouldn't say good or bad code. This code can be available at any time. I received second stream invite through NSW state sponsorship with 65 points back in 2016. I understand things have changed drastically. I think it is all about luck and patience.


Hi Bro,

Are you in Australia now? how long did it take for you to get a job. What about IT Support/ Network support job opportunity in NSW ( Sydney) and Regional areas?


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

shahzaib100 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Are you in Australia now? how long did it take for you to get a job. What about IT Support/ Network support job opportunity in NSW ( Sydney) and Regional areas?


Yes, mate. It took me months time back in Feb 2017. There are ample of opportunities here. It is not guaranteed that you will get a job soon. It depends on the latest skills and experience. I think IT support, you should be fine if you start from basics or from junior level.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

shahzaib100 said:


> Sansu83 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say good or bad code. This code can be available at any time. I received second stream invite through NSW state sponsorship with 65 points back in 2016. I understand things have changed drastically. I think it is all about luck and patience.
> ...


What I heard from people is that, if you have references then you can get interview calls... Then job is in your hand


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

*263212 NSW Query*

Hi All - One of my friend is having 95 points (including SS) for 263212. Points Break up is as follows,

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Work: 15
PTE: 20
Single: 10
SS: 5

DOE: 04-Mar-2020

Could anyone let me know what will be his chances for NSW 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rajesh533 said:


> Hi All - One of my friend is having 95 points (including SS) for 263212. Points Break up is as follows,
> 
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> ...


No one can predict the state sponsorship 
The sooner you accept this fact, the better it is for you 

Cheers


----------

